# hotpoint side by side issues



## ESBROJON (Nov 1, 2010)

Recently the following issues have arisen with my Hotpoint side by side HSS25GFTA WW:

The fan seems to run excessively, I notice it mostly at night, and now the temperature in the freezer seems inconsistent.  Occasionally I will open the freezer to water droplets forming underneath the ice drawer and on the food; more often I find frozen drops on everything.  Until this summer I didn't have a build up of frost or ice in the refrigerator. 
I was also concerned because the wall between the fridge and freezer is warm to the touch in the front, but the trouble shooting part of my user manual claims that is normal.  Finally, the ice dispenser has decided that cubes are no longer acceptable and except for a rare instance will only dispense crushed ice.  Go figure.


----------



## woodchuck (Nov 4, 2010)

The hot wall is  usually caused by the condenser fan which is underneath around back. If it's not running when the compressor runs it will cause the problem you describe. You will need to remove the cardboard backing on the back of the fridge to access the fan.*This could also cause the temp problem. 

You have a solenoid switch which switches the dispenser back and forth from crushed to cube. With crushed being the the default and cube when the solenoid is activated.  It could be stuck or not working or the parts connecting it could be disconnected or broken. You will have to observe to see if any parts are moving and if any noise is coming from the solenoid
Remove the dispenser cover by gently prying starting at the bottom going round and round a little at a time to prevent from breaking it. When it's off the screws will be exposed to access the other components.


----------

